# How to help the Philippines typhoon victims



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

*PHYSICAL GOODS*

*Please donate: canned goods, non perishable foods, noodles, powdered milk, diapers, clothes, bed linen, towels (clean and in good condition).*


Donations can be dropped at the offices of *Makati Cargo Express* in Karama from 4pm to 8pm this Friday, from where all donations will be sent to the Philippines by air free of charge Filipino expats launch task force for victims - Khaleej Times


The *Consulate General of the Philippines* in Al Ghusais will be holding a 'Brunch for a Cause' this Friday from 11am to 4pm at their premises, the cost is 50 aed per person and proceedings will go to the relief fund. They will also be taking donations of canned goods, noodles, clothes, etc. Click here for their location map


The cargo company *LBC Express* will be taking donations to Philippines free of charge. Please drop off donations at any of their branches across the Middle East. LBC will accept blankets, shoes or slippers, canned goods, and toiletries. They will not be able to take donations of used or new clothing as per the Philippines’ customs policy. 

*UNITED ARAB EMIRATES*
Abu Dhabi Branch: Shop No. 3, Sultan Sultan Al Suwaidi Building, Hamdan St., Tourist Club East (E13) Basin (C59), Abu Dhabi, UAE
Dubai Branch: Shop 4 Mubarak, Kahlifa Bldg., No. 75 10D Street, Al Karama, Dubai, UAE
Customer Service Hotline: 800-035702444

*KINGDOM OF SAUDI ARABIA*
Riyadh Branch: Store 14-16, Abi Alabass corner Al Murshdi Streets (Near Pinoy Supermarket), Al Batha District, Riyadh
Customer Service Hotlines: 800-8-110332
For Mobily, Zain and other Network Subscribers: 0536130643 & 0547212962
Jeddah Branch: Store 175, Jeddah International Market (SARAWAT), Madinah Road, Jeddah
Customer Service Hotlines: 800-8-110332
For Mobily, Zain and other Network Subscribers: 0508199437 & 0543291624
Al Khobar Branch: King Faisal Bin Abdul Aziz Street Cross A (near RAMANIYA COMPLEX, beside SEVEN ELEVEN), Al Khobar
Customer Service Hotlines: 800-8-110332
For Mobily, Zain and other Network Subscribers: 0508213741 & 0543407283
Jubail Authorized Service Partner: Omar Bin Abdul Aziz Street, Saihat, Jubail
Customer Service Hotlines: 800-8-110332
For Mobily, Zain and other Network Subscribers: 0567540222

*KUWAIT*
Kuwait Branch: Shop 28 Blk 13 Basement Coupon 1,2,3 Burgan Bank Bldg. Fahad Al-Salem St, Al Salhiya, Kuwait
Customer Service Hotline: 224-61-522 / 996-16-522

*QATAR*
Doha Branch: Shop 2, Old Airport Building, Shadi Al Waqra St., Doha, Qatar
Customer Service Hotline: 66098463​

*MONETARY DONATIONS*


Monetary donations can be done at *United Nations World Food Programme* 


Donate online via *Shelterbox*


 Donate via the *British Red Cross*


 Donate via *Oxfam Australia*


 Donate via the *American Red Cross*

On this link you can find a whole lot of links of a number of charities and organizations that are taking donations online via PayPal or credit card.


Donate through *Caritas Manila*

Caritas Damayan, Caritas Manila Inc.
2002 Jesus St. Pandacan, Manila.
Peso Bank Donations:
BPI Savings Acct #3063-5357-01
BDO Savings Acct #5600-45905
PNB Current Acct #10-856-660001-7
UNION BANK Current Aacct #00-030-001227-5
Dollar Bank Accounts:
BPI Account #3064-0033-55 (swift code BOPI PH MM)
PNB Account #10-856-660002-5 (swift code PNB MPH MM)

Feel free to add more options below.


----------

